# lomotil daily?



## bluejay (May 25, 2000)

I've been taking lomotil for about 22 years, but only when needed, about 6 pills per week. It is the only thing that has ever really worked for me, except lotronex. Last week I went to see a new GI in Concord, NH to get lotronex, and he told me something that I've never heard before. He said that since lomotil works so well for me, he suggested that I take 4 to 6 pills per day, every day, for as long as I want. He said that his experience is that IBS D sufferers don't take enough medication to keep symptoms at bay.He said that the atropine in lomotil is specifically added to keep the patient from getting hooked on the narcotic ingredient. He said that his GI group has "hundreds" of patients who take 4 to 6 lomotil per day and have been for years. He went on to say that he's only seen one case of lomotil being abused, and the patient was taking over 1000 pills per month! His advice flies in the face of what I've been told about lomotil, that it's only for emergencies and shouldn't be taken for long periods of time. I want so much to believe him because for the past four days I've taken two pills at bedtime, two when I wake up, and life is very good. No symptoms at all.Has anyone else ever been given this advice, or been on lomotil daily for long periods of time? I'm wondering if I need a second opinion.


----------



## nick6572 (Aug 27, 2002)

I have taken one every morning for several months now. I just got done with a Mayo Clinic visit about my IBS and the GI doc there had no problem with it and suggested I try taking one at night also since my problems are only in the mornings.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

Dr Emeran Mayer at UCLA would back up your doctor's statements. There doesn't seem to be any problem with taking 4 to 6 lomotil a day. I believe many of them are on this BB and will also reply to your post.


----------



## kath139 (Sep 9, 2001)

I have been taking lomotil for about 18 years and sometimes I take up to 8 a day. It usually depends how I feel and where I have to go and what I have to do in a day. When I stay at home and I don't go out for that particular day then I dont take any lomotil. Lomotil is the only thing that has worked for me.


----------



## bluejay (May 25, 2000)

Thanks for your replies. Kath139, how many tabs per week would you say you average? Have you found that you need to take more lomotil as the years go on? My GP and GI both told me that lomotil shouldn't cause dependency, and that it's not possible to build a physiological tolerance to it at normal doses. They said that if I need more lomotil for the same amount of control, my symptoms have probably been getting worse as I get older.


----------



## kath139 (Sep 9, 2001)

I would say I take well over 30 lomotil a week. I think your resistance does build up to the tablets thats why when I dont need to go out I prefer not to take any lomotil that particular day and give my body a rest. I have never felt any addiction towards lomotil and they have worked fantastic for me.


----------



## lcaine (Mar 5, 2002)

I know this is about lomotil...but my GI at Cleveland Clinic said that is the same with immodium...better to take a little everyday than a lot periodically and get constipated...I was taking 1/2 a tablet everyday but not with the Calcium/Ibsacol combination, I only take that 1/2 when I am unsure about the restaurant I am going to...They must be a lot safer than lotronex, which I took before it was recalled and did very well on it too...


----------



## bluejay (May 25, 2000)

Do any long term, daily lomotil users care to respond? I'd like to take 4-6 pills per day (2 on easy days)long term per my doctor's recommendation. I'm interested to hear from those who may have good or bad experiences with long term, daily lomotil use.


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

I have only taken 1 a day for 15 years thats all I need is 1 I would think taking that many would C you.


----------



## gcmartin (Apr 27, 2003)

I have been taking Immodium for years now, and for the last year have been taking it in conjunction with Librax. By taking the librax, my anxiety goes down and therefore I don't get so tense when going into a stressful situation. Is it better to take one or two Immodium every day rather than only taking it when going out of the home or office for the day?


----------

